# World Cup 2010



## ewoodrover (Oct 15, 2009)

I am going to S.Africa for the world cup and we want to move around like Durban, Cape Town and jo'Burg/Pretoria. Can anyone advise of safe areas that are nice with things to do?
Also how much should we expect to pay for beer  food, etc?

Any help would be very much appreciated!!!

Also hotel names, etc would be great and if you know anyone who would lodge 3 people let me know, thanks


----------



## adrianmark (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi

In my experience Cape Town seemed safer than Durban. Table top mountain is certainly worth a visit. having said that, the Durban beaches are excellent. It's like anywhere, just keep your wits about you.


----------

